# Problem or egg-laiden?



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

as some of you know i have a pair of angelfish their about 3 years old now and recently ive noticed quite a weight gain in one of them.. it's all in the belly and he/she is otherwise fine looking.. (good color and energetic) i'm hoping this may be eggs.. but im not sure.... i lost an angel a few years back because she had problems with her eggs and internally bled... i would really like to avoid that this time arround.. does anyone have any advice.. or do you know if this might be eggs


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

anybody have any ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well..lets start with a few questions.....
tank temp ???........should be around 80F..
diet ???............should be varied with spirulina being fed twice a week..
is the pair cleaning a spawning site ???........it only takes a week or so for a female to fill with eggs and spawn.....
has her tube dropped ??.............if it hasn't dropped ; it is 1 of 2 things...she is bound up and needs a laxative type food..i.e. , spirulina , peas...or she is eggbound..that could be a problem as she may not absorb the eggs and could die.
it could also be a tumor..


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

tank is 80 degrees.. diet: flakes (2 times a day) and brineshrimp/bloodworms (1-3 times a week).. no they have not cleaned a site... i doubt this is a tumor because it showed up rather quickly.. she has lost energy though.. still full of color but less active... i dont think the tube dropped but i also dont quite know what to look for (i look at both) how big/long should these tubes be (barely there or quite obvious)

like i said in my post i lost an angel like this.. what do i do to enduce the egg laying? so to possably avoid any backup on her part? does anyone know why they get all full of eggs then have problems and die? i never figured it out


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tubes.....male = pointed...about 1/16" or so...
female = a little thicker..blunt tip..about 1/16 - 1/8" long..
the tubes will protrude from the vents..

kick the heat up to about 84F......start doing 30-40% water changes every other day..feed only spirulina flakes..hopefully she will either lay eggs of crap her brains out...


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have 6 danios 4 cories and a pleco in that tank as well.. and it's a 55 gallon.. is there a way to do like the cool water change thing.. to like immitate the rainy season? something on those lines.. or is cranking up the temp and %40 water chnages the only way?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The temp and 40% water change wont hurt your other fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can do anything that you feel comfortable with..i only suggested you to do what i would do...


----------



## Rihanna (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't have advice because im new I just wanted to say that hopfully it's not the egg thing. Just you know listen to the advice people give to you on you're thread. Also remember this the internet has alot of places where you could look. There are online vets and all of that. It's really helpful. But you're fish can go to a vet.


----------

